# Advice and tips for pilgrims hunting in 2010



## Harley059 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm heading West this summer (2010) for my first PD hunting trip and I'm looking for some advice and tips that might make or break the hunt. Aside from the firearms, ammo, and 4WD what should I be taking along. I have two other hunters going with me and we'll be staying in a motel so we won't need camping equipment. I have a place to hunt but we'll be hunting on our own. I will be taking a GPS. Are snakes a real problem? Do we need snake-proof boots etc.? I'm thinking about taking a canopy to setup for shade (is that a waste of time)? We'll be taking 10 or 12 rifles between us from .22lr to .257 wm so a hardware breakdown shouldn't put us OOB. I know once we get there I'll find that we need something we don't have so I'm looking to the experts for advice.
On a fishing trip to the Minnesota Boundary Waters Canoe Area a few years back the best tip I got was to take plenty of mosquito repellent. That was a trip saver. Looking forward to any help the experts can provide. Thanks in advance.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Here is the list of stuff I bring.

Guns
ammo
mags
ear plugs (always in my car)
netting (I drape 1/4" netting over my AR to catch the brass)
shooting rests (if needed)
shooting bench
5 gallon bucket with bench lid
cleaning kit
cleaning rod
water
food
tarp
tarp sticks
rope
sunblock
insect repellent
shovel
wire (the thin iron stuff incase you shoot a fence) I keep it in the stock of my AR all the time.
targets not usually needed but scopes do come loose or fail. I usually just shoot at something to adjust sights if they are off.
folding chair if shooting bench and bucket are not brought. 
sock for barrel

I live in ND and am only 70 min away from the towns I shoot on so it is easy to go for an evening. When I do that I only take guns, ammo, mags (I mainly use a flattop AR-15) water, and something to snack on. I always have a shovel in my car along with sunblock and insect repellent.

The tarp is something that always comes with me if I am going to be out all day or for a weekend. Shade may not be any cooler than without it but the sun is not shining on you.

Snakes are not really a problem. I almost always shoot off the ground without a mat or any kind of protection. Just look where you are walking and NEVER REACH DOWN A HOLE. That is even for brass. You never know a snake maybe just out of sight. I have done it but only after putting the muzzle in the hole and letting three rounds go. Not the smartest thing but it happened.

I normally go at least once every two weeks during the summer so I am sure I am forgetting something.

I have made a sock for my bolt guns from an old towel. it loosely fits around the barrel ahead of the stock and then lays on top of it where the stock is. I wet it down and put it on. Then as it dries I just add more water to it. This acts like a water jacket and keeps the heat down

When Chuck Norris plays Oregon Trail, his family does not die from cholera or dysentery, but rather, roundhouse kicks to the face. He also requires no wagon, since he carries the oxen, axels, and buffalo meat on his back. He always makes it to Oregon before you.


----------



## Harley059 (Oct 15, 2009)

This is some very good information. I'm glad to hear that rattlesnakes aren't much of an issue. Any other venomous or nasty critters that we should be aware of? I would have never thought of the wire for fixing a fence. I didn't have a shovel on my list either. Maybe we can add to this list for other situations so pilgrims can go through it and check off items they might need for an upcoming hunt. It might save their trip. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Bigfootisreal (Jan 24, 2010)

Just a few more thoughts to add to an already great list...

Tow rope (you get rained on when out on the prairie, you may have problems getting out)
We usually take two 4WD vehicles when we go way off road.
Cash (sometimes a $20 in the palm of your hand makes a landowner's "no" turn into "yes")
Detailed maps
Print-outs from Google-Earth images. You can see p-dog towns from space and can map routes into them.
Pre-set waypoints on the GPS. As stupid as it sounds, it's not too hard to get lost out in the middle of nowhere (like 10 miles off road). I have gotten turned around and had to rely on the GPS to get back. 
First aid kit
Sunscreen

If you go out where I've been, I can't over-emphasize the need to bring water... and lots of it. My buddy almost heat stroked one year when the temps went up over 100 and we ran out of water a long way from camp.

Also, bring the bug spray. If you shoot prone off of p-dog mounds, you DO NOT want to pick up the chiggars and other little crawlies that have the potential to ruin your trip.

Regarding the snakes, just keep your eyes open and stay clear of places they can be hanging out like rocks piles, heavy brush, and holes in the ground. They'll leave you alone if you do the same for them. If that friendly relationship doesn't work, keep your Taurus Judge handy with .410 shot shells in the cylinder!


----------



## Harley059 (Oct 15, 2009)

Tow rope is a great idea. Maps are always a good idea. GPS is already on the list. I guess spare batteries should go with the GPS. Maybe the old compass (no batteries required) should be on the list and, it fits nicely in a pocket. I'm adding a couple of "Come-along" winches to the list. I once pulled my motor home out of a road ditch with the help of a couple come-alongs keeping tension on the front end. We were still able to get to the water before daybreak to hunt ducks. We need to figure a way to get this list posted so anyone can access it to print. There will be some things necessary for one hunt and not needed for another but it's good to go over the list before each trip cuz sometimes the ole brain gets in a hurry to go hunting.


----------



## Harley059 (Oct 15, 2009)

One thing I'd like to add to the list is Duct Tape. The only limits to the uses of Duct Tape is the imagination. Regarding rattle snakes, I'm of the "Live and let live" mind set but, I lean a little more toward the "Live". Usually I don't shoot anything I'm not hunting but truthfully I'm a little scared of rattle snakes. There will be a couple of "Judges" traveling with me but I personally don't own one. I do have a Redhawk .44 magnum but I don't know if the "Snake" loads would really kill a snake. I'd hate to shoot a big rattler and just PHO. I guess I could buy some snake loads and shoot a few cans or, maybe someone out there has already tested these loads on snakes??


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

those lists pretty much have everything i can think of. The tarp for the shade is a must getting the sun off you helps alot. i always kill the snakes with a shovel then cut the rattles off makes a cool relic to remeber the trip from. i live about 8 miles from the town i go to all the time so i like early mornings and evenings just for the fact it is a little cooler but on our all day outings we always fill the big 5 gallon water coolers and bring them.


----------



## Harley059 (Oct 15, 2009)

Great! You may think of something later. The "Shade" idea is very good too. I remember dove hunting one "Very hot" September afternoon and my lips were getting sunburned; I took my duct tape and ran it around three trees (I didn't think I would need rope to drag doves out of the field) and cross thatched it a couple times, unfolded my Space Blanket and spread it over the duct tape roof and had a nice Beach Umbrella. The Space Blanket reflects heat very well with the bright side up and, it folds into a small packet. I need to find one in Camo.  Do you drive relatively close to the P-dog towns or do you need to pack your water in? Five gallons of water is close to fifty pounds not counting guns and ammo and duct tape. We'd need at least five gallons for three guys on an all day hunt. This sounds like it might be a morning and evening hunt if there's much walking to the dog towns.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i drive right to where i hunt. depending on how much presure the dogs see determines how close i get. i usally start on one edge shooting the closer ones and work my way out to the far ones. i goes shoot a few times they run and hide bs a little and then they start popping heads back up.


----------



## Harley059 (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's a grin I'd like to share with some of the P-dawg folks that have probably been there and seen that!

The Power of a Badge......

A DEA Agent stops at a ranch in N. Dakota , and talks with an old rancher. He tells the rancher, "I need to inspect your ranch for illegally grown drugs." The rancher says, "Okay , but do not go in that field over there," as he points out the location.

The DEA Agent verbally explodes saying, " Mister, I have the authority of the Federal Government with me" Reaching into his rear pants pocket, he removes his badge and proudly displays it to the rancher. "See this badge? This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish.... On any land. No questions asked or answers given. Have I made myself clear? Do you understand? "

The rancher nods politely, apologizes, and goes about his chores.

A short time later, the old rancher hears loud screams and sees the DEA Agent running for his life chased by the rancher's big Santa Gertrudis bull......

With every step the bull is gaining ground on the Agent, and it seems likely that he'll get gored before he reaches safety. The Agent is clearly terrified. The rancher throws down his tools, runs to the fence and yells at the top of his lungs..... " Your badge!

Show him your BADGE ! "


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

all this talk about the little rats has got me excited to go make some red mist. next warm day i am going to go blast some. really looks cool when they explode and there is snow on the ground


----------



## Harley059 (Oct 15, 2009)

I guess I was thinking Prairie Dogs were like Groundhogs and hibernated all winter. Come to think of it.. Feb.1 is Groundhog Day. I guess G-hawgs will be coming out soon. I got some rifle work (fun) that needs to be done before I go out in the field. I bought a Weatherby Vanguard .223 that I need to lap the barrel and sight the scope and I pulled the scope off my .257 to lap the rings so now I need to re-sight it. I hope they shoot well enough to hit prairie dogs. We all have .223s now but we really want to use our deer rifles too. Blow a hundred or so rounds through them just for tune-up purposes. You seldom get a shot more than 150 yards at a deer around here. Most shots are less than 50 yards and you need to use a shotgun most places. Let us know how you did with the early P-dog hunting. We're itching for information too.

I'm going to add Toilet Paper to the "Necessary" list just in case I see a rattle snake!


----------



## nukemonster (Feb 8, 2010)

I need you guys to weight in, this info is for a friend and he considers you to be some of the best shooters in the field.
This scope will mounted on a Talley Quick Detach base and could drift across a Anshutz 22lr, .223 AR platform or a .270 Winchester. Your field use opinon on magnification, objective size and especially reticle style is important!
Thanks for weighting in!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Harley059 are you telling us you do not have TP in your ride all the time? I always have a roll with. I put a smaller roll in my shooting bag in case I was with a person who does not keep a supply on hand. In my book that is almost as important as a jack. Just ask those who did not have either when needed 

If Chuck Norris round-house kicks you, you will die. If Chuck Norris' misses you with the round-house kick, the wind behind the kick will tear out your pancreas.


----------



## Harley059 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yup, you're absolutely right, TP is right up there on the list of essentials with the jack and, it's on my list because I don't want to leave home without it! I do keep half rolls in my rides, back pack, duck hunting bucket and, a big wad inside the pocket of my winter coveralls. I also like to keep it dry so I put them all in zip lock bags. I like half rolls better cuz you can flatten them out and they fit in the smaller zip lock bags. It used to be if you forgot your tickets you could stop at any McDonald's Rest. and snag a roll or two but many of them now have went to the huge mega rolls and It's hard to get that big roll in your shirt pocket! I just saw a picture of an Eastern Diamond Back that must have been eight feet long and probably eight teen inches around. I think I might need one of those huge mega rolls if I ran into a critter like that! I've found that in my sixty six years I can forget anything especially when my mind is focused on hunting or fishing and, I believe I'm pretty close to normal in that area. I forgot my bow one day during deer archery season. I got to the spot I was hunting and discovered I left my bow at home. I had to drive twenty miles back home to get it and thirty miles back to my spot so I could hunt. Ya feel kinda naked in a tree stand without a bow to lean on. I hope these confessions might help another hunter out sometime. Don't leave anything to chance. A good list is important.... if you read it! :sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That brings up a good point about reading your list. One of the guys I shoot with went to a rifle compitition and left his bolt and bolt carrier group at home. He cleaned his rifle and for some reason never put it back in. It is a great idea to read your list and look at your stuff.

I have started hitting all screws and nuts with a torque wrence before a trip.

In a fight between Batman and Darth Vader, the winner would be Chuck Norris.


----------



## Harley059 (Oct 15, 2009)

Aha! Another couple items for the "List" when you're traveling as far as we will be traveling. A torque screwdriver and torque wrench for the rifle toolbox in case you have a hardware breakdown on your favorite piece. All these (sometimes handy) items we're putting on the list doesn't mean they all need to go on every trip. It's just nice to go over these items before hitting the road to make a better choice on what you might need and what you won't. Another tip I'm sure everybody knows is to put duct tape on the blade of your screwdriver when working on that beautiful blued rifle. The duct tape makes a nice snug non-slip screw-driver blade and it protects the blued metal from getting scratched on your favorite piece. Duct tape is right behind the TP on the importance graph. :sniper:


----------



## jgolden (Jan 21, 2009)

where is the best place to start looking for p-dogs in nd?


----------

